# Phrag. Raspberries 'N Cream



## Drorchid (Apr 1, 2014)

The 3rd seedling of Phrag. Raspberries 'N Cream (=Pink Panther x Barbara LeAnn) opened up. Other than the funky Staminodal Shield, I like the shape and color of this one!









Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 1, 2014)

Cute! It looks a lot like Emma Lommen, doesn't it?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 1, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Cute! It looks a lot like Emma Lommen, isn't it?



I agree, it does, just a smaller version!

Robert


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2014)

Huge improvement over the last one shown.

Doc, did you compost the last one?


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 1, 2014)

looks nice


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 1, 2014)

Clark said:


> Huge improvement over the last one shown.
> 
> Doc, did you compost the last one?



I agree! And no, we did not compost it, but I did pull out the red tag LOL..

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2014)

It does have lovely color and shape.


----------



## abax (Apr 2, 2014)

The color is scrumptious and the name is perfect.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 3, 2014)

Very nice!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 8, 2014)

lovely soft tones


----------

